# What type of old extractor is this?



## Grassmanfl (Aug 1, 2013)

http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums...obile Uploads/20140515_195148_zpsvkfrr075.jpg


----------



## greathorned (Apr 25, 2013)

You will need more detailed pic's. It looks like one I bought last year in Indiana and I am restoring. My suggestion is to take several pictures of the spin basket. There should be the make of the manufacturer, and the state it was manufactured. I will check this post this evening, so hopefully you did more research by then. Based on the top bracket , and what I see it was probably made in Michigan, as it looks identical to mine, but again....give us more pictures. Cheers


----------



## Grassmanfl (Aug 1, 2013)

http://i1252.photobucket.com/albums/hh575/grassmanfl/Mobile Uploads/20140515_195229_zpsdf03cgog.jpg


----------



## Grassmanfl (Aug 1, 2013)

It has definitely had some modifications done to it. I can't find a name on it anywhere.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

It looks like and old modified Maxant extracter.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Not mine. 
Looks like a older WT Kelley with a home made basket


----------



## Bee Clause (Jun 8, 2014)

I like the disk and wheel CVT setup to vary the basket's rotational speed. I also notice the lever operated strap brake. In all honesty, it looks like a homemade drive system added to and existing drum. Neat.


----------



## Grassmanfl (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah it's pretty interesting, I hope to get it cleaned up soon and put to use!


----------

